# If you were going to have to live in a tent long term and move



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

it about once a month for up to 42 months with a family of at least 11, what tent would you choose? It would need to be something a small stove could be in and that would withstand harsh winters and heat too. 

What would you recommend?
I don't want advice on not camping ect. I want to know if you HAD to, what your choice would be  

If you have a stove you recommend, or something else as far as equiptment that would be relevant to such situation, feel free to share that too!

No I don't plan to do this right now and yes I know I sound nutty but humor me please  Thanks!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd look into a yert. That's the function they were originally "invented" for.

Not sure why you might do this, but it would be an adventure! If it happens take good note....you could publish a book when you were done.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Cabela's Ultimate Alaknak&#8482; Tent
We have looke at something like this. I like a yurt also. Yurts give you a lot of room.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

wall tent...very nice ones at Cabellas and most army surplus stores have them.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I lived in an unheated RV one winter. Truthfully wasnt to much warmer then a tent.

If i had to live in a tent, Id take my lifesaver from my rv experience, which is a down blanket! I was never cold under that thing. Change clothes under it, come out fully clothed and you should be golden. If price is an issues, I check everytime I go to a goodwill, I found 1 for about 10 bucks one time.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I had been nosing around at the ones here....

Complete Camp Packages


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

(Finances are not there for it right now but I am hoping to have them in the forseeable future.)

Have any of you used a heat/cook stove inside the tent?


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

Wall tents @ Handcrafted Yurts, Tipis and Tents 800-288-3190
Stoves for wall tents Cylinder Stoves | Wood Burning Camp Stoves, Canvas Wall Tents and Wall Tent Frames 800-586-3829

If you can find the book "MaryJane's Ideabook Cookbook Lifebook" she has plans for a wall tent with this stove. It gives info about how to make a wood floor(decking) and several ideas. I believe she has lived in wall tents in the mountains. I love this book, she has lots of recipes, stitching, animal stories, and good ideas. If you can't find the book, she puts out a magazine called MaryJane's Farm or google MaryJane Butters.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

What area will you be living in a tent in? I think that would make a huge difference. The colder climates up north I would go with something like a yurt, like others have suggested.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

They also have a camp oven and a water reservoir for the stove. MaryJane says when she spent the winter in her wall tent she you need a plastic rain fly so the snow will slide off, canvas tends to grab snow. She rolled both ends of the clear plastic around logs the length of the tent from the front to back. As the snow piles upon the outside, it gets warmer on the inside, like an igloo.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Camp Stoves | Four Dog Stoves, Sleeping Bags & Camp Cookware
These stoves were highly recommended on another forum I belong to


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Jerngen, you beat me to it. I would go with the four dog stove. 
I was at a winter reenactment where one family had one in their wall tent and the father was only wearing a breech cloth. 
Said it had gotten to hot to wear much else inside.

If you do go with a wall tent make sure it has the five foot walls.


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

A quality well sewn wall tent really is a great thing, and they will hold up for years of harsh weather if you keep a tarp over the top of them. I have logged quite a bit of time in various wall tents over the years, best stove set up I have seen was one my dad put together. He was out on a job and looking at this old cast iron stove that was covered in rust in a lady's yard and she told him it was his if he would haul it off, he sandblasted it, took a torch to it and cut off all the excess metal and made a set of detachable legs for it, and painted it up with some quality stove type paint, it works great, we have packed it miles through rough country on the side of a pack horse and if you load it up it will burn all night and keep a 12 by 20 ft wall tent toasty. Really its best feature is that it is a really old school stove that was built to actually work rather than look good, and it came from the day and age where they really built stuff for the long haul, with a little care it will last for decades. Just pointing out buying brand new stuff out of a store isn't always the best bet. Just my two cents.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks all! I will look at those! Right now we live in Nebraska and our temps generally range from -22 or so in the winter up to 110 in the summer. I'm not sure what other places we might travel to if this happens. I want to be prepared as much as possible for any type of weather yet we need to be mobile too so not a permanant floor etc.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

What about looking into a farm care program where you take care of the house/land/animals in exchange for housing?? Then you would have a roof over your head and those jobs/positions can sometimes be for short periods of time as well allowing you to move.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I used to live in a tent for over a year. It was a military tent. You can heat it with a stove. And they will last as long as you take care of them. Any other tent will be made from cheap stuff to last about 6 months. They come in many types and sizes any one of them will do.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If you have to keep breaking down the tent, packing all the gear and moving it and setting it all back up again, might as well have an RV. We used to have a popup camper that would sleep 8. With small children, it could have been 11 easy. Took just a few minutes to set up and take down. Lightweight, just about any vehicle could pull it. And most of your gear is already stowed in it, much less packing and unpacking for every move. The downside, cost, but a big good tent ain't cheap either, and then there is all the other gear to buy that comes "built in" to the popup. It would have water storage tank and faucet, power inverter, propane stove/oven, 3-way frig that can double as icebox without power, cabinets for storing cooking equipment and food, some have toilets/showers, some have propane furnace and on-board propane tank, etc.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I vote RV too!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Kifaru.net has tipi tents that are huge, ultralight and easy to take down- put up.

They can be heated with a stove.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

whodunit said:


> Kifaru.net has tipi tents that are huge, ultralight and easy to take down- put up.
> 
> They can be heated with a stove.


Wow, that is nice, portable, compact, and stores without a bunch of room...with the stove included. Sitting Bull never had it so good. I know I'm interested in one.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

An RV would require continued amounts of gas/diesel and that is something that wouldn't be possible for us. I would love to have one sometime though that would be fun, just not possible in the near future  

Thank you all for all of the ideas


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

I live in an RV now. I've lived in a YURT. There's no comparison. If I had land to erect it upon long term 3mos. or longer especially in the winter, the yurt. If I was on the move with greater frequency an RV. 

PM me if you want pics and documentation of both or either.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would want a heavy sided canvas tent or a yurt.... with woodstove.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have spent a lot of time in a 10'x20' wall tent on hunting trips. 11 people....I and 5 buddies make a lot of moisture, even with a woodstove it will get damp. I would break it up into 2 setups. When the weather is bad and the only dry place is in a tent, you need seperation....James


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you look on govtliquidation.com you can find large military tents... depending on how close a base is to you, you could check them out in person. I bought 7 tents, and got 7 liners (same tent, just unsealed)... two of them were rotten, but still a great buy for $210.

I'd be seriously looking for a just decommissioned school bus, take out all the seats, and put bunk beds in there. We had a large school bus, growing up.... was the best camper ever! A tent strong enough to stand up against the weather, and shelter ya'll, is going to way hundreds of pounds, and not easily set up...


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Yurt. No question. Although tipis are nice, too.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I was in charge of the erection of two large Pacific Yurts on wood platforms. I was impressed with the quality and ease of assembly. However I think you may be looking for something much easier on your buget. 

Someone already suggested Cabela's tents and stoves. They have many models and prices. A wall tent maybe your best bet and some can be added onto. The wall tent allows a person to stand up without the closed in feeling "too closed in". Tent living can be stressful if you are too cramped in and you cannot do dialy taskes inside the tent easily during bad weather. Consider the weather you will certainly be tenting in: rain; snow; wind; heat extreme cold are all considerations you must consider.

Also take a look at Dave Canterbury's, the show Dual Survival co-host, Journal of the Yurt Series site on youtube.

Best to ya, NJ Rich


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Be aware that camping for long periods with children can get unwanted attn from child protection 'services'. In some places it is illegal to be homeless with children.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ne prairiemama said:


> it about once a month for up to 42 months with a family of at least 11, what tent would you choose? It would need to be something a small stove could be in and that would withstand harsh winters and heat too.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> I don't want advice on not camping ect. I want to know if you HAD to, what your choice would be
> ...


Don't know that much about tents - of course the teepee jumps to mind, seems that might be cooler in summer & they lived in em in winter too ?
But I was going to say that Sportsmansguide (.com) & Coleman's Military Surplus sell small stoves (maybe some are too small for your big tent), CMS has the 1941 Army tent stove. None of these are heavy to lug around.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Be aware that camping for long periods with children can get unwanted attn from child protection 'services'. In some places it is illegal to be homeless with children.



Thanks Cyn  We have a house and a few acres that is owned free and clear from any banks ect. We are paying MIL for the house and she would never put us out. Our name is on the deed alone because she wanted to be sure it was ours if anything ever happened to her. She is an AMAZING lady! We won't leave here unless we have to.

The long term camping would be for if something extreme happened. I do believe it IS possible for extreme things to happen and I don't want to be caught unprepared. 

I know I sound like a kook but reading things like 1 Cor. 10:11 and many others etc... I think there is a possibility that in the end things will likely get very nasty and we may have to go stay other places for extended periods of time. 

So there you have it I am nuts eep:  I still want to prepare


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have some questions that I have been sitting on...
Why 42 months? That seems like an odd amount of time.
Do you plan on going from one Camp ground to another? Camp grounds around here are expensive! $22 a night is the cheapest and that is only during the week. Weekends are more. You could get a decent place to rent around here for less than that. 
If you do not go to a campground how do you plan on getting water for cooking, bathing, and washing? 
I agree, being the only family in a campground does draw attention! We usually go camping the first week of September when all of the schools are back in session and we generally don't see any other kids there. But we sure do draw a lot of attention from older folks in the campground. Having a large family draws attention all on its own! LOL! One year we had one guy that had a MILLION questions about our homeschooling. 
Is there a reason why you would move once a month? Why not be in one place for the entire summer, like a seasonal campground....May to October in this area. Those are generally cheaper. We have one campground around here that could be year round with a permanent camper or even small mobile home, and a shed for a reasonable price and several campers have big stacks of wood on their lots. It would be much cheaper than moving around. Plus there are shower houses, laundry facilities, rec room, and heated indoor year round pool. 
Depending on your lot size you could even put in a small garden or do some container gardening. Here is one near me that is $1200 for the full season: Lake Village Campground 

With electric hook up you could use hot plates and space heaters rather than having to gather wood. 

We have driven through that campground and found several places with established lots for sale. 
Having a bicycle would help too because you could take it back and forth to get to a grocery store and if you had a shed most of your extra things could be stored in it. At a campground the kids would have plenty of room to play and entertainment! 

Depending on the campground your DH may even be able to find a job with in bike riding distance of the campground as well.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

ne prairiemama said:


> If you were going to have to live in a tent long term and move it about once a month for up to 42 months with a family of at least 11, what tent would you choose? It would need to be something a small stove could be in and that would withstand harsh winters and heat too.
> 
> No I don't plan to do this right now and yes I know I sound nutty but humor me please


You said to humor you. I'm sorry, I cannot humor you in this and somebody has to say this to you so it may as well be me. 

Surely to God there has to be a better alternative than being homeless dragging a family of 9 young children, some of whom are still babies and toddlers, around the country in a yurt for several years. If you were part of a tribal community or a band of roving gypsies that you had for community backup and support it might be a feasible idea - albeit still with many hardships - but trying to do it alone is insane. You are 100% guaranteed asking for tragedy through illness and death and the loss of your children if you and your husband attempt to do this alone.

If you truly love your children and want to keep them safe and all together with you then you need to come up with a better plan.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

ne prairiemama said:


> An RV would require continued amounts of gas/diesel and that is something that wouldn't be possible for us. I would love to have one sometime though that would be fun, just not possible in the near future
> 
> Thank you all for all of the ideas


I am not sure why this would not be possible. If you just drive it to a place to camp it will not take a lot of fuel and unless you are planning to walk or pack animal your possessions as you move you will have to have some transport.

I have lived in a wall tent for months at a time and would not do it with young children unless this was the final and desperater option. Hot in summer cold in winter. Unless you camp on your own land or in the wilderness you will have to pay for your spot and since you will have to heat your tent in winter you will have to buy fuel of some sort unless you have your own source of wood - but if you plan to move a lot then it seems like you don't.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What is available to move the tent? For that many people you need one of the heavy canvas cabin tents like they use in Elk Camp. They are made for a small wood stove to be used as a heat and cooking source, complete with the proper vent hole for the stove pipe.

You aren't going to carry that around, or the wood stove either one, without a vehicle.

If you have to carry everything on your backs then the backpacking tents are your only option, and they are fine for sleeping for a couple of weeks, but they would be miserable to actually live in and they don't stay very dry or warm.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys, I mean if there WERE NOT OTHER CHOICE. Not just as an idea to run off and do!

I am thinking if there were reason to have to move often such as say the gub wanting people to be in the cities instead of rural homes ect. for their "work camps". Like if there was no gas or we weren't able to buy it. 

I know a family with small children has a snowballs chance in you know where of fleeing and living very well if at all that way but even so I want to know. If nothing else we will have alot of fun camping later for fun. It won't hurt to have the stuff on hand kwim. 

One of the scariest things to me would be a situation of having to leave home ect. for an extended period of time and instead of fearing it I'd rather prepare for it as much as is possible and then know I have gotten done what I can and not stressing. 

I totally get your concerns and I agree! I just meant in a situation where it had to be done. Maybe I have an overactive imagination or my tinfoil is too tight...I dunno but thats why I said humor me


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you explained more. It was sounding as if you'd have to leave now due to some reason, and move around and live out of that tent, now.

Nice to know it's for camping and heavy on the experience, just in case.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm glad you explained more. It was sounding as if you'd have to leave now due to some reason, and move around and live out of that tent, now.
> 
> Nice to know it's for camping and heavy on the experience, just in case.


I'm sorry!! I didn't mean to make it sound like a desperate thing right now instead of a what if thing! 

I didn't mean to cause worry! I get so involved in my deep thoughts of different possibilities and sometimes I forget everyone else can't read my mind lol. 

We are fine and safe here right now!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Since we are just pretending... I say start to learn primitive shelter building skills. (from different regions with different materials) You know,...just in case you have to break camp at a run...


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Canvas, wall tent. Double 55 Gallon Drum stove is economical, but not the best. They make nice outfitter stoves that are rather expensive but have lots of potential. Our family has a large one we use for hunting camp, We have tarps setup to go over it and create a double wall for insulation / weather protection. They are long enough to go over one side of roof and about half way down the other side. We overlap them and make a huge double walled canvas tent. The single barrel 55 Drum stove we have with about drive you out from heat if your not too careful. 

Another thing to keep in mind: Large Canvas tents are LARGE and BULKY. Ours I wanna say is 20x36 and it literally take two strong lads to unload it. And about three to load it onto the truck for hunting season. Two can set it up, but its a PITA. 4 and its still alot of work to setup but is more doable. Might want to consider two smaller ones for more mobility, and versatility. Also in different climates/seasons it might be nice to have second smaller tent setup for cooking. In past years before we got the massive canvas tent we had a smaller 10X12 that worked great for cooking. Cook table on one end, and picnic table in middle. Added a rain fly and it served us well as a cook tent/mess hall.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not going to be any help at all, although I'm following the thread. DH was an Army doc in his younger years and swears he'll never stay in a tent again, ever! 

If I even mention camping he gets a sour look on his face...


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I can understand your concerns, but you are not considering an important factor - weight! A 10 x 12 wall canvas tent = 60+ pounds = maybe one adult can pack it on a move. Those stoves also weigh 60+ pounds and would take another adult to pack that. Means no adult available to pack food, clothes, utinsels or children! You specifically said, no gas available so that rules out ANY motorized hauling method. IF you had horses it "might" work, but that would increase the potential of discovery cause you would be limited to being in areas that would support the animals for feed and water. It may be "fun" to try to plan for all possibilites, but the reality sucks and it is NOT possible to "prepare" for all potential situations, gal.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If I HAD to do something of the sort, basically on the run camping with no vehicle, I'd go with a teepee. You'd want something to cut poles at each new location so you wouldn't have to move those. Make the teepee cover from heavy canvas in sections that can be tied together. Keep each section light enough that it can be added to an older child's pack or travois. Be sure there is a smoke hole since you will be using a camp fire in the teepee and make sure the whole thing is large enough that nobody is sitting IN the fire. I'm sure you can find instructions somewhere.

Wall tents are HEAVY and EXPENSIVE.

Also learn to make a hobo stove from #10 cans for when you don't need a full campfire.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

What we had considered was a wagon of sorts for carrying things. Maybe a landscaping wagon http://www.bizrate.com/garden-tools/landscape-wagon/ similar to one of these or ???I dunno. Of course that wouldn't work for certain terrains. 

Goatlady I know whats fun witht 8-9 dc and I agree that it would not be fun. I have washed our laundry by hand before when our water and electric were out and every day things are a massive amount of work. My older dc were a huge help too as they are stronger than I am now  

I may not be able to prep for everything but it doesn't hurt to try as long as my prep items that could still be used even if the event didn't happen


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

A tipi can serve a dual purpose. The poles and the sections of tipi covering could be broken down to make into several travois so each person could pull a loaded travois. When you get to a place to set up camp you wouldn't have to look for poles to cut for a tipi - just break down all the travois and convert them back into a tipi.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Our personal solution: Two 3 person 3-season tents, good (and I mean GOOD) quality sleeping bags with silk liners and each of us has a pack that is right for our sizes. The kids can carry their stuff and some food in their packs, DH and I split the tents between us along with more food and our stuff.

ETA: Kids are 6 and 8. 8yr old can carry almost as much as I can, so might be learning to pack their tent in his pack next spring.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe you ought to consider moving to a warm climate. If you lived in the deep south, you could probably survive with a tarp stretched over the sleeping place and some decent sleeping bags.

You could cook over a wood fire and would not need heat in the sleeping area.

A human being can not carry much weight for any distance, especially if you are not in constant training for it. Unless you are in weight training about 25 pounds is going to be all you can handle and that is going to feel mighty heavy after a few miles.

Are any of those kids small enough that they will need to be carried?


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

considering the nature of this post, I thought Id share a back up plan of mine. I have 5 remote acres,in a state you dont fence in livestock you have to fence them out. the land was cheap, taxes are tiny. If all else failed, Id probably move out there with my herd of goats, grow my food, and keep the goats fed for milk and meat. getting to town would be a hassle, but to force us to do this, my wife wouldnt be able to be a teacher anymore which might mean we wouldnt want to head to town anyway...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Teepee poles are quite a bit heavier and longer than travois poles. The Indians would leave the poles at the camp site and use them again the next yr. I don't think a child could drag one very far.

Alternative might be some of the collapsing tent poles. Not sure if they are sturdy enough though.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Maybe you ought to consider moving to a warm climate. If you lived in the deep south, you could probably survive with a tarp stretched over the sleeping place and some decent sleeping bags.
> 
> You could cook over a wood fire and would not need heat in the sleeping area.
> 
> ...



That might work during most of the year but not during the winter with temperatures in the teens or below freezing the kids would die and maybe the groan up one also. I have a Jeep tent that can be heated that would do during fall to spring but is is too hot during the summer. Any type of tent in the south needs to be able to have the sides that you can roil up to let the breeze in.
Camping is fun so let them get used to camping then make the choice. I don't know where they live but would welcome them camp at my place.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

We have a Carter Mt model from Giga Tent, had it 4 years now Cost $300 on eBay at that time Weuse one room for the boys one for the girls and the middle for the parents with all kinds of room left over. Wife also has put up to 15 Brownies in it. Meant for 3 season but with a couple of good tarps etc I wouldn't hesitate to try it in the winter. 60 lbs and takes me about 20 minutes to put up alone,30 if my wife helps. 10x20 and I can stand up straight in it


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Several years ago a married couple lived for a year in one of those wall tents. They had a small stove in it to keep warm. I read about it in the paper but I'm not sure which one. Maybe the Kearney Hub or the North Platte Telegraph. 
For a wagon read up on the Mormon handcarts. The Mormons pushed them all the way to Utah. We had friends who built one for their church to use in parades. I think it's similar to my Garden Way Garden Cart which can haul a lot of weight.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Pam6 said:


> I have some questions that I have been sitting on...
> *Why 42 months*? That seems like an odd amount of time.



Ok curiosity is killing me too. :shrug:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ne prairiemama said:


> Thanks Cyn  We have a house and a few acres that is owned free and clear from any banks ect. We are paying MIL for the house and she would never put us out. Our name is on the deed alone because she wanted to be sure it was ours if anything ever happened to her. She is an AMAZING lady! We won't leave here unless we have to.
> 
> The long term camping would be for if something extreme happened. I do believe it IS possible for extreme things to happen and I don't want to be caught unprepared.
> 
> ...


I don't think your nuts for wanting to prepare. Just realize, if something happens that makes you have to move, if civilization isn't up and running, you're not going to be moving very far, without a large vehicle. I've got several wall tents you could live in year round, but they take up most of the bed of a truck... that and just bedding and sleeping bags for such a crew as yours would take a large truck.



oregon woodsmok said:


> What is available to move the tent? For that many people you need one of the heavy canvas cabin tents like they use in Elk Camp. They are made for a small wood stove to be used as a heat and cooking source, complete with the proper vent hole for the stove pipe.
> 
> You aren't going to carry that around, or the wood stove either one, without a vehicle.
> 
> If you have to carry everything on your backs then the backpacking tents are your only option, and they are fine for sleeping for a couple of weeks, but they would be miserable to actually live in and they don't stay very dry or warm.


 For the longest, we had elk camp in the mountains... huge amount of gear was hauled, just for minimal comfort.

I'm thinking you might want to look into a bugout area nearby if you absolutely had to move. Have some gear/food prepositioned there (hidden or buried). Without fuel, your stuck with horses, mules, and or pack wagons. I've done week long trips with horses and mules, and it's a lot of work... can't imagine having to care for an entire family, but figure the settlers did it, so it 'can' be done. Walking with camping gear is going to be short distances only.... amazing how much space food takes up in a pack. My 'bestest' was 8 days between re-supply... know some folks can do more... but, if you're toting lil un's and their food too, your really restricted to a few days walking.

If I were in your shoes, I'd get a diesel truck, better a diesel school bus, and keep several barrels of treated diesel on hand, at all times. You might only be able to use up that fuel, in a SHTF or TEOTW scenario, but that'd get you way farther than horse or footback.

The best, is to prepare to bug in, and prepare in place. I've always been of the opinion, for me, and 99.999% of the population, bugging out is simply suicide on strange ground. If one is to successfully bug out, they need to do it at the drop of a hat, and be willing to be wrong 99% of the time, so that that 1%, the most important, would be successful. And, that successful bugout must make it to the Bug out location, quickly, before the locals realize the SHTF, and take over that 'supposedly' hidden retreat.

Good luck!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Freya said:


> Ok curiosity is killing me too. :shrug:


:teehee: Well I can say it's something of a possible Biblical timeline of sorts. I receieved a pm from another member though and she said we aren't supposed to discuss religious things here so thats why I haven't gone into any detail. I am just working on studying the possibility..

Hope that helps a little! Feel free to pm me any time 

ETA for Oregonws: Our children are currently 14(almost 15),12 (almost 13),10,8,6(almost 7),5,3 and 18 months plus a new baby due in Jan. So yes some of them would need help on a long walk. We do have the goats and I have a sling and baby/toddler carrier for hands free carry. We know that with a family our size and ages that survival would be terribly difficult and without God, likely impossible but hey, I am not going to give up without a fight  

Oh and our oldest 4 are boys( a couple taller and stronger than myself lol) and the younger 4 are girls (not sure on the baby yet lol)


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, if it is desperate times, remember, the Native Americans migrated several times every year with large families and lots of kids. If they could do it, you can do it.

At a minimum, most of those kids can carry a backpack with their own jacket and their own clean socks. Maybe their own dinnerware and toothbrush. Every little bit helps.

If you honestly think it is going to happen, start going on nature hikes with your kids. Get them in shape to walk and have them carry backpacks with their own lunch and drinks to get them ready. I suggest you let them think it is a fun day and not training for possible disasters. Maybe get a bird book and bird watch or teach them orienteering. Some fun reason to be out and hiking.

You and your spouse need to be in weight training and a physical conditioning program.

My friends (and myself) who were planning a backpacking trip would be 6 months in advance carrying the backpack with weight to get ourselves in condition to make the hike. It is _hard_ to carry weight. People are not built to be pack animals and you must train your muscles to do it.

You can get "family size" pop up tents. They would be awfully crowded, but at least an adult can carry one of them. 

Best luck to you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Your best alternative is to pack a few good tarps and learn to make primitive shelters. With 11 people helping, you could make a very nice shelter in just a few hours. The tarp/s would weather proof your roof.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

ne prairiemama, your pm box is full.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Ruby said:


> ne prairiemama, your pm box is full.


Ruby there's room now and I just sent you a note


----------

